# College Football



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I know there is some college football fans on the board. As many of you may or may not know I am from Arkansas. Big time Hog fans down here. I saw ZZtiger is a LSU fan. Errrr....LSU does have some of the toughest fans. If your a fan of a college team don't be scared to post here.



*~GO HOGS!~*​
*Woooooopiiiiigggggsooooiiiieee*


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I've been thinking of putting a thread like this up for awhile- awesome idea! :thumb02:

Though come Sept. 13th me thinks you and I might have to bet something on the renewing of the old SWC match-up between Texas and Arkansas. I'm going to that game and very much am looking foward to it. I'll just borrow this little guy because he seems the smartest: :thumb04:


I don't think Texas will be as good as recent years but the arrival of Will Muschamp(DC from Auburn) has our defense looking a lot more aggressive than past years and he will finally unleash our young linebackers(Kindle and Muckleroy). I can't wait to see his gameplans.

Sadly we still have Greg Davis as OC and we have to replace Limas Sweed, Jamaal Charles and our TE from last year. So offensively we might strugggle especially early.

Nation-wide Georgia looks good as well as Ohio State(again) and USC(again). I can't wait for the season to start. :thumb02:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Repping the Purple and Gold also and the SEC.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Trojans ftw.

I guess I will toss up an avatar of Mark Sanchez or Allen Bradford, screw it I went with my boy Turner.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Trojans=ESPN Hype Machine and what ever lame conference they play in.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Composure said:


> Trojans ftw.
> 
> I guess I will toss up an avatar of Mark Sanchez or Allen Bradford, screw it I went with my boy Turner.


You know that boy at USC. Mitch Mustain? 2nd string QB. He is from Arkansas along with Damion Williams the WR. They both are some awesome football players, but our past head coach Houston Nutt AKA "The retard" wouldn't play them and they transferred. Mitch went 8-0 in his first 8 games AS A FRESHMAN! So why would you bench a kid that is winning? Now he will show out in USC one day.

I would also like to make another statement. *The SEC is the toughest conference in the Nation. *Dare you to argue


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Being from CT i'm a fan of the UCONN Huskies even tho they aren't very good but they are getting better. I also like Ohio State a lot too.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

For the USC fans

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aDvMdYcIRo&feature=related


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

*Love the pack of N.C. State (aka. FSU killers)*


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

WarHERO said:


> For the USC fans
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aDvMdYcIRo&feature=related


Wasn't the final score 50-14, USC?


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Composure said:


> Wasn't the final score 50-14, USC?


Well I'd hope a #1 ranked USC team could beat a unranked Arkansas.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey you never know, upsets happen.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Composure said:


> Hey you never know, upsets happen.


Yes like Arkansas over LSU AT LSU. Awesome game. :thumb02:


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

I live in the center of the college athletics universe...University of Florida!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

WarHERO said:


> Yes like Arkansas over LSU AT LSU. Awesome game. :thumb02:


BRUTAL to watch!


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Walker said:


> I've been thinking of putting a thread like this up for awhile- awesome idea! :thumb02:
> 
> Though come Sept. 13th me thinks you and I might have to bet something on the renewing of the old SWC match-up between Texas and Arkansas. I'm going to that game and very much am looking foward to it. I'll just borrow this little guy because he seems the smartest: :thumb04:
> 
> ...


Are you just a fan or do you actually go to UT? Cause I go to UT, moving back in the 17th!

But yeah, I think we are going to struggle this year. Lost some great offensive lineman, 2 big receiving threats, and a top 10 RB last year. I'm pretty scared to be going to the games once they start.

But regardless....I bleeeeeeed orange baby! :thumb04:


----------



## Mooche (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey, USC Fans, don't forget:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28GAMybBj-s

mhmm. Horns for life baby. This year for us might be a 2-3 loss year, our schedule is so damn tough. We'll see though. I am interested to see all of our youth, but with our sick classes we have been pulling 2-3 years we will be in the National Championship talk. Hook Em horns.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Tripod87 said:


> Are you just a fan or do you actually go to UT? Cause I go to UT, moving back in the 17th!
> 
> But yeah, I think we are going to struggle this year. Lost some great offensive lineman, 2 big receiving threats, and a top 10 RB last year. I'm pretty scared to be going to the games once they start.
> 
> But regardless....I bleeeeeeed orange baby! :thumb04:


Sweet man I didn't know you went to UT. :thumb02: Nah, I never went to UT(I could have back in the day but I would have been on probation b/c of grades) I was born in Austin and starting going to games around 5. My first set of PJ's was an oversized Earl Campbell #20 jersey- lol.

I'm actually getting more pumped about the season, though it's gonna be a tough test this year. All the reports I've gotten have talked about how badass Muschamp is as a coach and how good the defense is responding to him. Mack needs a fired-up intense coach as DC since he stays laid back most of the time. The defense will be let go to be more aggressive and blitz more- we haven't had much sacks lately and we have to pressure on D to force turnovers to help the offensive out this year.

The Big 12 is stacked this year and has top to bottom the best QBs in the nation so it will be super tough. The back to back Oklahoma then Missouri games will be the season makers or breakers for us. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah I'm more confident in our D this year. They were pretty awful last year, so it can't really get worse. If Colt can return and improve from his Freshman year, we could be in business, but if he reverts back to his sophomore year days, we are royally screwed.

Freaking A&M and those retard late hits two years ago. Cause his downfall. Bunch of farmerboy idiots down there that don't know what a blown whistle means.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Yeah man the Kansas State and ATM game pissed me off the most last year( I hated to lose to OU again but that was a good game and we would have have a great shot to win had Jamaal not fumbled going into the endzone :thumbsdown: ).

K state and ATM knocked us out of possibly returning to the national championship game 2 years ago and then the Big 12 title game. Mack says there are no "revenge" games- f#ck that I wanted to beat those 2 teams badly for what happened. :angry08:

Especially ATM and freakin Coach Fran that was a joke losing to his team 2 years in a row. :thumbsdown:


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

No defense is ready for that Air Raid coming out of Lubbock.

Crabtree for Heisman.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Tripod87 said:


> Are you just a fan or do you actually go to UT? Cause I go to UT, moving back in the 17th!
> 
> But yeah, I think we are going to struggle this year. Lost some great offensive lineman, 2 big receiving threats, and a top 10 RB last year. I'm pretty scared to be going to the games once they start.
> 
> But regardless....I bleeeeeeed orange baby! :thumb04:


i dont know why but i was never into the Horns or the Aggies or T-Tech



MLS said:


> No defense is ready for that Air Raid coming out of Lubbock.
> 
> Crabtree for Heisman.


A friend of mine went to T-Tech..mainly due to the girl to guy ratio. But yea i pull for them to win but dont pay attention to them


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Even though we lost Dixon and Stewart watch out for the Ducks this year.


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

Go Gators!!


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

See my sig. 

I went to USF for undergrad and UF for graduate school. After going to UF games for the last 2 years, it makes Big East and USF games look like high school games. 

The SEC Championship game should be the new BCS title game this year.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Hett said:


> See my sig.
> 
> I went to USF for undergrad and UF for graduate school. After going to UF games for the last 2 years, it makes Big East and USF games look like high school games.
> 
> The SEC Championship game should be the new BCS title game this year.


couldn't agree more


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

my all time fav team of course war eagle!!!!










and of course i gotta rep the school im attending right now which btw has big games this season Troy Trojans woot woot


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

me and my husband follow Michigan State b/c we both went there, although we never went to a game together until our older child was almost 2.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

War Eagle!

SEC is the only conference worth watching.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

ID06 said:


> SEC is the only conference worth watching.


There isn't anything comparable. People always argue with me, but no one that's gone to an SEC school or gone to an SEC school would disagree. I was a doubter until I start UF in the Fall of 06'


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I'll break into the "SEC is above and everyone and every other conference is JV" junk. First off- I LOVE SEC football- badass rivalries, great tradition and great games year in year out. If Texas was not in the Big 12 and I had to choose a conference to watch- it would be the SEC. But saying the SEC is light years ahead of all conferences *this year* is simply not true. The Big 12 and SEC are practically identical in most Top 25 polls heading into this season you have 5 teams from the SEC in the top 20- Georgia, Florida, Auburn, LSU and Tennesse. Same with the Big 12- Oklahoma, Missouri, Texas, Texas Tech and Kansas. You never know who will emerge and make it through to the BCS championship game or which team will get screwed(as one at least normally does each year- Auburn a few years back) out of it.

Since 1980 the SEC has won 7 national titles- Georgia '80, Alabama '92, Florida '96, Tennesse '98, LSU(split) '03, Florida '06 and LSU '07.

Even though the Big 12 was formed in 1995- Big 12 teams have won 8 titles in the same time- Oklahoma '85, Colorado(split) '90, Nebraska- '94, '95, '97(split), Oklahoma '00 and Texas(woot) '05.

The SEC has won 5 of the past 10 which is very impressive but conferences tend to go in cycles of being great and then being so-so. I really don't care about the "this conference is always better" argument because it really doesn't matter and most people just pick their own conference without objectively looking at the others.

Quite honestly all I really care about is watching as much college football as I can sqeeze in in one season. Gimme the run oriented smashmouth style of the Big 10, give me the wide open style of the PAC-10, give me the traditon of the IVY league(har har j/k) and give me all the other conferences varying styles I dont' care- just give me football and it will all sort itself out. That is until the BCS screws it up and the guys in the plaid bowl jackets keep from having a playoff system.


----------



## byukid (Aug 11, 2008)

I stick to my team- BYU. Our home games are the best tradition I've ever been a part of and I really think we have a chance to make it to the Fiesta bowl this year.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Something kinda random that I found, but I like the thing that Wiscounsin does. They call it "Jump around". Check it out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgVRHtR2R0g&feature=related


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

WarHERO said:


> You know that boy at USC. Mitch Mustain? 2nd string QB. He is from Arkansas along with Damion Williams the WR. They both are some awesome football players, but our past head coach Houston Nutt AKA "The retard" wouldn't play them and they transferred. Mitch went 8-0 in his first 8 games AS A FRESHMAN! So why would you bench a kid that is winning? Now he will show out in USC one day.
> 
> I would also like to make another statement. *The SEC is the toughest conference in the Nation. *Dare you to argue


Mitch couldn't earn that spot...that was on him...now the crybaby spoiled kid will fit in at USC.


SEC is a great conference and right now is at the top of the heap. I think the thing that separates them is the top of the conference and the bottom of the conference. We have 5 national title winning coaches. The ones that haven't won one aren't bad either. Tuberville (easily top 10 in the country), Brooks (successful everywhere), Johnson (took a div 1-aa team to a national title and is knocking on the door to getting a bowl bid at Vandy), Petrino (well he is good in college and 41-9 is tough to argue), Nutt (no matter what Hog fans tell you they should love that their program is significant because of him), Croom (SEC coach of the year last year), and Richt (well he has won more games then almost eeryone the last five years). Coaching separates a lot of it too.

The Big 12 is a solid conference and no one can deny their dominance in the 90's. Nebraska 95 and Miami 01 are easily the best two teams I have ever seen and would probably beat anyone they were up against. But this isn't the 90's and right now the SEC is undeniably the best conference. BCS games in this decade only begin to prove the argument. 11-4 in them since the beginning. That is our best team against the best team from another conference too and we enjoy that high of a winning percentage. That is a huge statement. The middle of the road teams (South Carolina, Alabama, etc.) aren't going to blow anyone out but will certainly hold their own against all levels of competition. The only argument the Big 12 has at being the best is their successful record when matching up against the SEC overall, but most of those wins came against Arkansas. And we know the only game they show up to play is against LSU. 

Then their is this little thing called depth and the SEC has that in droves. Ask Tennessee about LSU's depth. OUr 2nd string beat them in the conference title game last year. This is a great sport with great fans and the SEC leads it right now while everyone else is just trying to keep up. Auburn has officially become Texas's interview system for defensive coordinators. Muschamp is a great guy, you guys got a helluva coach. I can't wait for Aug. 30th. 

Here is a slow loading video for you zeropride form dandydon.com's site. Awesome video to get you ready for the first game. Great site for LSU fans. 
http://www.nascarmediagroup.com/clients/app_state/trailer/app_state_trailer.wmv


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

WarHERO said:


> Something kinda random that I found, but I like the thing that Wiscounsin does. They call it "Jump around". Check it out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgVRHtR2R0g&feature=related


My dad got his PhD at Wisconsin. One of my first ever shirts had Bucky Badger on it. Madison is one of the greatest towns I have ever been to.

I got more rhymes than there's cops at a dunkin' donuts shop.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I have to admit that I like a couple of this guys fearless predictions.



> 1. I predict that trash bins at security checkpoints at Dolphin Stadium next January 8 will overflow with cheap plastic imitation cutlasses and faux prosthetic "hooks."
> 
> The profusion of buccaneer regalia will be the result of Texas Tech's stunning appearance in the BCS National Championship Game, to be played that night, in that venue. (In addition to his obsessions with Geronimo, rugby-union, chimpanzees, Daniel Boone and Donald Trump, Red Raiders head coach Mike Leach is also obsessed with pirates.)
> 
> 2. I predict that title game will pit against each other a pair of guys who went clubbing together after the Heisman awards ceremony: Tech quarterback Graham Harrell (who threw for 5,705 yards and 48 touchdown passes in 2007) and James Laurinaitis, the Ohio State middle linebacker who spearheaded the nation's most dominant defense in '08.


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...2009-fearless-football-predictions/index.html


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

MLS said:


> I have to admit that I like a couple of this guys fearless predictions.
> 
> 
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...2009-fearless-football-predictions/index.html


God I hope OSU doesn't get into the championship game this year...but if they do, at least they'll have to go through USC and earn it.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

MLS- I really feel like Tech can have a year like none other in their history. I really think it will come down to Leach actually relying on his defense(with all their starters back) instead of putting them in terrible positions when he gets stubborn and goes for it on bad long 4th downs. 

Quite honestly I really don't like Tech and will be rooting against them, especially against Texas obviously, but if they make to a BCS game or *shudders* the national championship game I will root for them. Hell LSU proved last year that a riverboat gambler can do it- maybe Tech can too.

ZZ- I ain't hating on LSU- as I like their program but the stars did align perfectly for them to make it to the title game with all the late upsets.

EDIT: Hett- I personally hate OSU especially after dealing with their classless fans here in Austin and I would hate to see them make it back to the title game. Unless they get their ass handed to them like the previous 2 years.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Only thing that worries me a little is that Tech has @KSU, Nebraska, @A&M, @KU, UT, OSU, and @OU all in a row in the middle/end of the season.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

MLS said:


> Only thing that worries me a little is that Tech has @KSU, Nebraska, @A&M, @KU, UT, OSU, and @OU all in a row in the middle/end of the season.


Well, if they win, there's no denying they should be on the top at least haha.





........if they win.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Walker said:


> ZZ- I ain't hating on LSU- as I like their program but the stars did align perfectly for them to make it to the title game with all the late upsets.
> 
> EDIT: Hett- I personally hate OSU especially after dealing with their classless fans here in Austin and I would hate to see them make it back to the title game. Unless they get their ass handed to them like the previous 2 years.


I know you aren't...there is no denying that we got into the game because everyone blew their opportunity to be there too. Hell, we blew it twice. I still think we deserved it more hten anyone else though. I think the stars fell in our favor this year, but in 2005 they all fell the other way (Katrina, Rita, no practice before 1st game, having to relocate the ASU game, change date of Tennessee and North Texas games, no bye week all season, injured starting QB in SEC game). I know for a fact that if we had been able to have a normal season that year, we could have been undefeated at the end of the year and been talked about as a serious contender to jump over Texas or USC for the title game. That was by far the best LSU team of this decade. 



MLS said:


> Only thing that worries me a little is that Tech has @KSU, Nebraska, @A&M, @KU, UT, OSU, and @OU all in a row in the middle/end of the season.


I can't pick Tech to do anything until they beat both OU and Texas in the same year. Crabtree had a phenomenal year and they need him to repeat that and deny that sophomore jinx that hits so many. They got the talent, the schedule wil hurt them just like UGA and LSU. It will be an interesting year in the Big 12 because the North is significant again.


----------

